# Mac won't stuck on loading screen



## hepwithmac4 (Jun 12, 2017)

mac is stuck on loading screen and have tried to go to recovery mode and reinstall sierra but it just says something about volume and restart and try again but it dont work.


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

hepwithmac4 said:


> mac is stuck on loading screen and have tried to go to recovery mode and reinstall sierra but it just says something about volume and restart and try again but it dont work.


 It sounds like there could be an issue with your startup volume. Could you be a little more specific about the error message?

Have you tried starting in Safe Mode?


----------

